# Supplementing for total wellness



## overitnow

When I started supplementing I was routinely almost falling asleep at the wheel (and certainly at my desk) in the afternoons, I had borderline high cholesterol for years, was hypertensive, borderline obese, had an arthritic hip that kept activity to less than an hour at a stretch, had a 10 year history of daily IBS-D, and 30 years of indigestion that had finally become an all day long, chronic burning and was developing into nighttime reflux. I had a 30 year history of smoking--now 15 years in my past--and fatty diets, drank too much, had passed some gall bladder stones and undergone one, non-specific gastric attack. I have an immediate family history of heart disease and diabetes II, along with colon cancer. In March of 1998 I started feeding high quality, highly absorbed vitamins and minerals into my system, added flavonoids and a glucosamine complex that summer, and have since added probiotics, plant phytosterols, omega 3s and broad spectrum antioxidants. These have worked alone and in concert to clear me of all of the chronic conditions, which allowed me to introduce a lower fat diet and consistent exercise to address my weight issues and my blood pressure. (A combination of the minerals is claimed in the patent materials to help with the control of blood sugar, which may be one reason why my mother had d2 and my brother currently has it and I don't.)When I started down this path I felt like hell and did not think I was going to live much longer. Over 13 years later, I am 66 and feel in the peak of health. I really do believe this is possible for most people if they choose to treat their wellness rather than their sickness; but you have to make that choice, your doctor is not going to suggest it.Mark


----------



## Leon

So has your IBS never returned or what?


----------



## Wanna

So glad I stumbled upon your post. I'm having a similar experience. Started taking a multi-vitamin at my doctor’s suggestion about a two months ago. In researching to find a good one I also started looking into herbal supplements that might help my other issues (IBS & anxiety & foggy brain). I've added fish oil, calcium, ginkgo biloba and St. John's Wort to my daily intake and the difference after just two weeks was wonderful. I've also made a point of getting more sleep. I haven't had any IBS flare-ups in almost a month. My mood is happier and more relaxed (I also got really good lab results during this time which helped alleviate some fears). The foggy brain feeling I was experiencing has lifted. I am determined to stay away from prescription drugs if possible and have made up my mind not to let anxiety defeat me.


----------



## bixa525

overitnow said:


> When I started supplementing I was routinely almost falling asleep at the wheel (and certainly at my desk) in the afternoons, I had borderline high cholesterol for years, was hypertensive, borderline obese, had an arthritic hip that kept activity to less than an hour at a stretch, had a 10 year history of daily IBS-D, and 30 years of indigestion that had finally become an all day long, chronic burning and was developing into nighttime reflux. I had a 30 year history of smoking--now 15 years in my past--and fatty diets, drank too much, had passed some gall bladder stones and undergone one, non-specific gastric attack. I have an immediate family history of heart disease and diabetes II, along with colon cancer. In March of 1998 I started feeding high quality, highly absorbed vitamins and minerals into my system, added flavonoids and a glucosamine complex that summer, and have since added probiotics, plant phytosterols, omega 3s and broad spectrum antioxidants. These have worked alone and in concert to clear me of all of the chronic conditions, which allowed me to introduce a lower fat diet and consistent exercise to address my weight issues and my blood pressure. (A combination of the minerals is claimed in the patent materials to help with the control of blood sugar, which may be one reason why my mother had d2 and my brother currently has it and I don't.)When I started down this path I felt like hell and did not think I was going to live much longer. Over 13 years later, I am 66 and feel in the peak of health. I really do believe this is possible for most people if they choose to treat their wellness rather than their sickness; but you have to make that choice, your doctor is not going to suggest it.Mark


----------



## bixa525

overitnow said:


> When I started supplementing I was routinely almost falling asleep at the wheel (and certainly at my desk) in the afternoons, I had borderline high cholesterol for years, was hypertensive, borderline obese, had an arthritic hip that kept activity to less than an hour at a stretch, had a 10 year history of daily IBS-D, and 30 years of indigestion that had finally become an all day long, chronic burning and was developing into nighttime reflux. I had a 30 year history of smoking--now 15 years in my past--and fatty diets, drank too much, had passed some gall bladder stones and undergone one, non-specific gastric attack. I have an immediate family history of heart disease and diabetes II, along with colon cancer. In March of 1998 I started feeding high quality, highly absorbed vitamins and minerals into my system, added flavonoids and a glucosamine complex that summer, and have since added probiotics, plant phytosterols, omega 3s and broad spectrum antioxidants. These have worked alone and in concert to clear me of all of the chronic conditions, which allowed me to introduce a lower fat diet and consistent exercise to address my weight issues and my blood pressure. (A combination of the minerals is claimed in the patent materials to help with the control of blood sugar, which may be one reason why my mother had d2 and my brother currently has it and I don't.)When I started down this path I felt like hell and did not think I was going to live much longer. Over 13 years later, I am 66 and feel in the peak of health. I really do believe this is possible for most people if they choose to treat their wellness rather than their sickness; but you have to make that choice, your doctor is not going to suggest it.MarkSo what exactly do you supplement with? I need help with gerd and ibs-c.


So can you tell me what exactly you take as far as supplements go? I need help with herd and ibs-c.


----------



## Dr Dani MD

I agree--most docs will not suggest supplementing or any natural ways to treat IBS and stay healthy--it is unfortunate but it's because we don't learn this stuff in med school (but we should!) I did tons of additional research training and studying in Integrative medicine and holistic nutrition to learn this stuff, and it is so important!I recommend all my patients with IBS get on a good probiotic supplement daily and try to include natural probiotics in their diet too, from fermented veggies and kombucha tea for exampt. post='723544']When I started supplementing I was routinely almost falling asleep at the wheel (and certainly at my desk) in the afternoons, I had borderline high cholesterol for years, was hypertensive, borderline obese, had an arthritic hip that kept activity to less than an hour at a stretch, had a 10 year history of daily IBS-D, and 30 years of indigestion that had finally become an all day long, chronic burning and was developing into nighttime reflux. I had a 30 year history of smoking--now 15 years in my past--and fatty diets, drank too much, had passed some gall bladder stones and undergone one, non-specific gastric attack. I have an immediate family history of heart disease and diabetes II, along with colon cancer. In March of 1998 I started feeding high quality, highly absorbed vitamins and minerals into my system, added flavonoids and a glucosamine complex that summer, and have since added probiotics, plant phytosterols, omega 3s and broad spectrum antioxidants. These have worked alone and in concert to clear me of all of the chronic conditions, which allowed me to introduce a lower fat diet and consistent exercise to address my weight issues and my blood pressure. (A combination of the minerals is claimed in the patent materials to help with the control of blood sugar, which may be one reason why my mother had d2 and my brother currently has it and I don't.)When I started down this path I felt like hell and did not think I was going to live much longer. Over 13 years later, I am 66 and feel in the peak of health. I really do believe this is possible for most people if they choose to treat their wellness rather than their sickness; but you have to make that choice, your doctor is not going to suggest it.Mark[/quote]


----------



## stickypoo

overitnow said:


> When I started supplementing I was routinely almost falling asleep at the wheel (and certainly at my desk) in the afternoons, I had borderline high cholesterol for years, was hypertensive, borderline obese, had an arthritic hip that kept activity to less than an hour at a stretch, had a 10 year history of daily IBS-D, and 30 years of indigestion that had finally become an all day long, chronic burning and was developing into nighttime reflux. I had a 30 year history of smoking--now 15 years in my past--and fatty diets, drank too much, had passed some gall bladder stones and undergone one, non-specific gastric attack. I have an immediate family history of heart disease and diabetes II, along with colon cancer. In March of 1998 I started feeding high quality, highly absorbed vitamins and minerals into my system, added flavonoids and a glucosamine complex that summer, and have since added probiotics, plant phytosterols, omega 3s and broad spectrum antioxidants. These have worked alone and in concert to clear me of all of the chronic conditions, which allowed me to introduce a lower fat diet and consistent exercise to address my weight issues and my blood pressure. (A combination of the minerals is claimed in the patent materials to help with the control of blood sugar, which may be one reason why my mother had d2 and my brother currently has it and I don't.)When I started down this path I felt like hell and did not think I was going to live much longer. Over 13 years later, I am 66 and feel in the peak of health. I really do believe this is possible for most people if they choose to treat their wellness rather than their sickness; but you have to make that choice, your doctor is not going to suggest it.MarkMark can you PM me the ebay product too.


----------

